# My other passion (flintknapping)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello guys ! .. I just wanted to share with you a little of my work from my other hobby .. I also enjoy flintknapping .. doing things as our ancestors did .. it was an obsession for many years lol do any of you members flintknapp? .. hope you like the pics guys ! 





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those look GREAT !


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

You do nice work....
I'm just working on making some tools and then I plan to start on beer bottle glass...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Your a talented dude man pretty cool !


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats nice work J


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

A couple more ! . Thanks guys !! 






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> That's awesome


Thx buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Those look GREAT !


Thanks bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> You do nice work....
> I'm just working on making some tools and then I plan to start on beer bottle glass...
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Thanks! .. ya man beer bottoms will teach you all you need to know .. it gives you all the same looks that a ugly chunk of obsidian will give you ... what helped me learn was .. I would hunt for the older thicker bottoms ... gives you more room to work ... oh ya .. you will bleed ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Your a talented dude man pretty cool !


Thanks buddy! .. appreciate that .. I try ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Thats nice work J


Thanks Matt! Glad you like em man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The one you made for me is absolute perfection. Look at it every day. 
Of all your pics, that black one is the awesomeness. LoL


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's awesome work! You are a true craftsman! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just went to a knappin this weekend.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i tried this a few years back,but the carpal arthritis kind of defeated the effort,i do like the look of your work,and all the knappers,amazing ability,your work here as well as your slingshots is true craftmanship.Knap on my Friend!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> The one you made for me is absolute perfection. Look at it every day.
> Of all your pics, that black one is the awesomeness. LoL


Thank you my friend  I am glad you liked the point ! .. the black one is made of dacite! .. I liked that one also! .. cool material!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> That's awesome work! You are a true craftsman! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you buddy  .. I appreciate that and no problem .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Just went to a knappin this weekend.


Nice ! What you make bud?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> i tried this a few years back,but the carpal arthritis kind of defeated the effort,i do like the look of your work,and all the knappers,amazing ability,your work here as well as your slingshots is true craftmanship.Knap on my Friend!


Thank you my friend  . Much appreciated! Its definetly a challenge and a sense of accomplishment ..when they are finished ! I will keep tryin buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those are gorgeous! I got a collection of arrowheads/knives from my great grandfather, and it included a couple obsidian ones he did himself. They're displayed over my desk right now! I'm curious, what kind of tool do you use to chip away? Is it specialized, or do you use common hand tools?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Those are gorgeous! I got a collection of arrowheads/knives from my great grandfather, and it included a couple obsidian ones he did himself. They're displayed over my desk right now! I'm curious, what kind of tool do you use to chip away? Is it specialized, or do you use common hand tools?


Hey buddy!! .. thank you ! .. that's awesome that you have points made by your grandfather ! . Very cool ! .. I use the old school tools as well as copper tools .. I use a copper bopper lead filled for the percussion striker ... and a 1inch diameter wooden dowel with a copper ground wire inside it for pressure flaking... and then also a grinding stone to setup my platforms... the abo tools I use are deer antler .. I use the end if the time to pressure flake .. and the base of the antler where it connects to the skull of the deer or elk as a percussion flaker ... it is easier with copper tools of course .. but its fun to do it the way the old guys did also!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

